# AFX #1751 Ferrari 612P Question



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm having a brain-fade moment. The AFX #1751 Ferrari 612P Can-Am car came in a variety of colors. They can as Non-magnatraction, Screecher and Road-Burner chassised versions. I know the blue/white #15, Red/white#15 and the Yellow/purple#15 that has the 15's on the sides as well as the nose. I have the yellow/red #15 with no 15's on the sides, that was the screecher/road-burner version. Was there a NMT version in yellow/red with the 15's on the side? I thought I had one, but it turns out both versions with the side numbers are purple. Here's a couple of pics I pulled from the web that shows both yellow versions. I can't find any pics of red15's on the sides. Any light on the matter greatly appreciated.

-Paul

Yellow/Purple









Yellow/Red no side #15's


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

I have two yellow red 15's.

No 15's on the side
No spoiler


----------



## warnergt (Feb 9, 2000)

I believe that the yellow/red Ferrari 612 never had numbers on the side.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

warnergt said:


> I believe that the yellow/red Ferrari 612 never had numbers on the side.


Ask me 25 years ago, and would have jumped right up to give the answer....Today I dug out my notebook with my inventory with every car I knew of, and I do not have one listed, so seeing I was pretty much on the ball years ago I'll say they never made one. But knowing Aurora they probably made a burnt orange with yellow numbers and two spoilers.


----------

